# Hardcore giggers



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I must admit that some of you guys are hard core. Stopped by Canvas Specialties shop today and I saw a SS five prong gig tip set up on a jig that someone had dropped off to get welded up. Pretty efficient looking for sticking flounder.



Kim


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes.......we all like to kill as many as possible and post pictures of them in big piles on this forum.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Kim (12/3/2009)*I must admit that some of you guys are hard core. Stopped by Canvas Specialties shop today and I saw a SS five prong gig tip set up on a jig that someone had dropped off to get welded up. Pretty efficient looking for sticking flounder.
> 
> Kim


Since when does efficient equal hardcore? Sounds to me like someone wants a quality product. The gigs sold in stores are crap from china. 


I would hate to think someone was paying to have an <U>_inefficient_</U> gig made up. Designing your own quality gig, is no more hardcore than buying a quality rod and reel.$7.95 versus $75you usually get what you pay for.


----------

